# business plan for small tshirt business



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a full out business plan or know where I can find one for a tshirt line that could eventually become a small online store or small mom/pop retail store? I am just trying to start with the tshirts first then when i have enough I want to start either an online store, sell in dept stores, or my own store...any help is appreciated.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

Why would you use a plan from someone else? Thats like using the tactics from another sportsteam for your team. 

A plan fits your own situation, your own imagination and your own business possibilities. Dont go copying someone elses plan, you can do some inspiration from other people but thats it.

Good luck!


----------



## mcraatz (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree, you can look at some sample business plans to maybe get some ideas about the format you want. But you have to use your information, such as financial, market, and products. Give your plan for the business.

Good luck to you.

One site you can get some ideas from is www.bplans.com


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

yea guys thats mainly what I was asking for, a format? I jus want to make sure I cover every aspect, for ex: how to calculate startup cost, materials, if i start a store what do i need to consider (just 4 example)?


----------



## T1100 (Jun 15, 2010)

you can start with few hundred or hundred thousand depend on your situation, home base or international trade. 
I mean the question is too wide a range to answer.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there guys, is there anyone how can give an Idea on how to use sensitizer and photo emulsion to have a better result with the pattern? thanks in advance


----------

